# 2012??



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 21, 2010)

So what does everyone think about this whole Mayan prediction of the end of the world?? I'm not quite sure what to make of it myself. A part of me is saying bull shit, and a part of me is saying they have been right about most of the stuff that they predicted:cosmic energy waves, solar eclipses, change of conciousness from left to right side of the brain..Thats what Ive read anyhow. Then the part of me that is saying bullshit is saying, maybe the government will take this opportunity to do it themselves. I mean they do have all of those friggin plastic coffins in GA! I don't know I can be awful paranoid at times..


----------



## Franny (Jan 21, 2010)

The Mayans actually said December 2012 is the end of TIME. Not the end of the world. And with the translations and all, who knows what they actually meant by that.

I do think it's possible that a prediction was made that may relate to a geological event (like a polar shift, for instance), but I don't think a bit that it's the "apocalypse". Part of me wants to believe that something awesome will happen, and part of me thinks it's just Y2K 2.0. I'm looking forward to it either way. I'm curious.

I've read a lot of wingnut articles about how it's a period of rapid evolution (mostly dealing with Pleidian and reptilian life forms) and although that sounds insane, I've found some of it kinda convincing.


----------



## LarZ (Jan 21, 2010)

It is a curious topic. I don't think the world will just up and end/die/blow up, but it may not be that black & white. One point of view is that it is significant, but being interpreted incorrectly. What I mean is that there are no actual texts that say flat out that the world ends, but more that 'the world as we know it' will never be the same again. This leaves all kinds of possibilities open, including that nothing specific will happen, just that from then on there's no going back. 

Also, I don't think it's just when they (the mayans) stopped counting because the calender ends on a specific date. I'm not positive on the number, but I think it's Dec. 21st, 2012. 

Just some things to think about.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, arrows got a good point though..I gotta make it my duty to jump Eliza Dushkus bones before 2012 just in case.ha ha..I don't really think that the world is gonna up and hiroshima at 12:00 am on 12/21/2012..I just like to think that some kind of phenomena will happen though. I'm open minded about this kind of stuff


----------



## bote (Jan 21, 2010)

Along with many comparable figures (12 month, 365-day years for example), the Mayans had another, larger cycle by which to measure time: this larger cycle is 5,125 years and is roughly translated as a ¨world¨.

The end of 2012 (dec. 21st, you are right larzkaz) marks the completion of the latest 5,125-year cycle, or the end of this ¨world¨ if you will

This is not the first time the ¨world¨ cycle had been completed, we are presently in the 4th ¨world¨ (cycle) and will enter the 5th at the end of 2012.




So from the historical perspective, it seems to me this is reason to celebrate, think what an unlikely coincidence it is for anyone to witness the completion of a 5,125-year cycle...



If you´re looking for a 2012 doomsday/distopia scenario though, you need look no further than peak oil, originally predicted for 2012-15 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peak_oil


----------



## bote (Jan 21, 2010)

“How come you speak English?”

“Because you can`t speak Spanish man”, Isaak chuckled into the rearview and

ashed in the can (this was a nonsmoking rental van). He was their navigator through

the early morning traffic, fielding questions about bodysnatchings and cracks in the building code.

The Lost Cities crowded close as they left d.f., then a toll road took them straight

to the Teotihuacan gate.



Entry was free for Isaak; the other guys nodded and lied they were citizens,

the guard nodded and listened:

“Sing the National anthem then if you`re Mexicans”

The guys in the back were gringos, the driver Norwegian; he

got money out of his camera bag and passed back tickets to each of them.

“They practiced human sacrifice here” he parked, excited, it was something he`d read,

already imagining the falling, severed heads.



They entered the ruins across a field, stone walled them in like stadium seating, and

the pyramids appeared ahead.

“This is some 2012-type shit” one of the guys´, dressed in black

Had a handful of gravel from the parking lot, which

he chucked up at nothing as they walked. 



They walked , and Isaak told

about the El Chepe rail line, built way-back-when

by a few engineers and some cave-dwelling Indians.

Isaak`s dad had told him how they`d done it, “ The triumph

of civilization” he laughed at the memory, of the Tarahumaras Indians

introduction to money.

“My dad has crazy stories, but now we talk on the phone and

he just worries about building solar panels in space for when the oil is all gone. Really

he just chills on his ranch outside Chihuahua- he lives up there in the north

with my mom.”



The sun was high, the guys moved into the shade of

a stone awning that had protected a mural from centuries of sun and rain. It was a depiction

of the feathered-serpent god Quetzalcoatl,

who would return to earth when the 4th world was over (something to that effect:

a plaque on the wall explained that translating ancient Mayan was a bit of a stretch).

“Why did they build this place?”

Isaak considered this thought, put forth as a question, shared by them all.

“They built this place according to the stars, particular angles for the avenue- there`s even a science to the shadow cast by the pyramid of the moon.”

They followed his gaze up the pyramid, making up reasons for its shape and guessing

its laws of relation, understanding something pleasantly familiar in this strange situation.


----------



## Gudj (Jan 21, 2010)

The rate at which we (humans) are approaching the end of any recognizable civilization is increasing exponentially (obviously I am not going to do the research to prove that statement. I'm sure some of it is classified anyway, but most people who disagree are either out of touch or in denial, from my experience).

So, the odds of some big event (U.S. getting invaded, Terrorist attack, peak-oil freakouts, or whatever) are increasing everyday in my eyes. Also increasing is the probability of people realizing that this shit is about to end, and declaring it over (even my way traditionally conservative father realizes that this shit is on it's way out). 

I think most of the reason that people aren't flipping their shit and calling this the apocalypse is because the very few people who are controlling the few last remaining "normal" rich cultures (like most of us here in the U.S.) are doing an incredibly good job of making everything SEEM fine to us. There are less and less affluent families every year around the world, but we all somehow still believe that having a car, a lawn and a house is the fucking norm. 
I think the probability of that illusion being destroyed is ever increasing, that might constitute an apocalypse. 

So, if all the violence that happened in 2009 happens in 2012, and people are actually aware of it, then it will probably be called the end.

Anyway, if something exceptional happens that year, I would call it coincidence... but that seems like I am ignoring their calender. So I can't say either way.

Sorry for the more-disjointed-than-usual post.


----------



## finn (Jan 21, 2010)

It makes for a handy deadline to get your shit together.


----------



## Blackout (Jan 21, 2010)

i think in 2012 people are going to make a man made armagedon and i hope every thing comes crashing down and this plastic box world comes crashing down. i think all these people wont shut up about the hole thing so every ones going to go nut on 2012 on thing that trips me out is obama is done with his term in 2012 but thats what i think i dont know if its right or wrong but theres my idia


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 21, 2010)

There is absolutely no indication that 2012 was supposed to be a catastrophic event. In fact, the Mayans just viewed it as an end to a cycle (like we celebrated the turn of the millenium). It was supposed to be a thing of rebirth and renewal.

And it doesn't say anything about things happening on the earth. It's more to do with the alignments of celestial bodies.

The world isn't going to end, unfortunately. Don't worry though, the population is getting to the point where a disease should be along to wipe most of us out very soon.

mike


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 21, 2010)

I also look forward to all the looting and chaos in the streets that's going to be happening the night before. I'm going to have to make sure I am in a big city on a busy strip. Nice heads up too wider..ya better get to those houses before I do! ha ha. The more I look into it, the more I realize that they were more along the lines of Astronomical geniuses rather than predictors.


----------



## Skankin Jerry (Jan 21, 2010)

I predict December 20th is going to be the best party of all time. Then when everyone get's over the massive hangover all will go back to normal.


----------



## LarZ (Jan 21, 2010)

bote said:


> Along with many comparable figures (12 month, 365-day years for example), the Mayans had another, larger cycle by which to measure time: this larger cycle is 5,125 years and is roughly translated as a ¨world¨.
> 
> The end of 2012 (dec. 21st, you are right larzkaz) marks the completion of the latest 5,125-year cycle, or the end of this ¨world¨ if you will
> 
> ...



I've heard similar as well, and furthermore... apparently each of these 'worlds' or 'ages' has some sort of theme. We've all heard the of the bronze age and so forth. Well, apparently there are four of them and they rotate around. So in theory, the end of this particular cycle is actually a transition back into the first one. Strangely, or maybe not so strangely, this fits pretty well with the current state of affairs. I think we could really use a fresh slate, don't you think?

As far as something physically happening on the earth, according to the magnetic placements of sediments under the ocean we are way overdue for a polar switch. They have happened quite a few times throughout the history of the planet and we can actually measure how long each one lasted. So that can't be a coincidence, I'm sorry. On a political note, theres also the end of Obama's first term, which is not as surprising but still odd. 

So, either way, I think it's safe to say that it will only be positive changes that occur on our earth on Dec. 21st, 2012. And furthermore, I'm excited to be around, that is for sure. 

Think about the dumpsters during the following weeks! THink about the night before. There should definitely be (and I'm sure there will be) a huge festival. There will probably be a ton of them, come to think of it. Some for the religious, some for the anarchists/hippies/hobos/punks, and some for everyone else. Fuck, maybe we will all unite and there will only be one. Either way, it's gonna be sweet.


----------



## SDBoojum (Jan 21, 2010)

Words are flying out like
endless rain into a paper cup
They slither while they pass
They slip away across the universe
Pools of sorrow waves of joy
are drifting thorough my open mind
Possessing and caressing me

Jai guru deva om
Nothing's gonna change my world
Nothing's gonna change my world
Nothing's gonna change my world
Nothing's gonna change my world

Images of broken light which
dance before me like a million eyes
That call me on and on across the universe
Thoughts meander like a
restless wind inside a letter box
they tumble blindly as
they make their way across the universe

Jai guru deva om
Nothing's gonna change my world
Nothing's gonna change my world
Nothing's gonna change my world
Nothing's gonna change my world

Sounds of laughter shades of life
are ringing through my open ears
exciting and inviting me
Limitless undying love which
shines around me like a million suns
It calls me on and on across the universe

Jai guru deva om
Nothing's gonna change my world
Nothing's gonna change my world
Nothing's gonna change my world
Nothing's gonna change my world
Jai guru deva
Jai guru deva 




that's the end, right there.


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, I completely freaked out last year, built a bomb shelter, stocked up on dehydrated food and ammunition- the calendar on my wall had predicted the world would end on December 31st, 2009! And somehow it would involve puppies, as half of the December page was a picture of puppies. Apparently I was just using the wrong calendar to predict the apocalypse? At least I've gotten past using clocks, freaking out at 11:59 twice a day was rough.


Eventually though, these nutjobs will be right, simply by how often they predict the end. I mean, when you are predicting Y2K, West Nile, SARS, 6/6/06, bird flu, swine flu, platypus flu, mad cow, and particle collision as apocalypses all within roughly ten years, you are leaving very few days open where the world is NOT going to end.


----------



## hshh (May 27, 2010)

im just waiting to see peoples actions and reactions and all the religous nuts in the months and weeks before dec 20th 2012. it could be interesting, hopefully interesting.


----------



## bmb (May 27, 2010)

yeah, this is way understood. it doesn't mean the end of the world. the Mayans weren't the only culture that mentions 2012. it simply means a new beginning to the evolution of people's consciences, however it seems to me that humans have slowly been devolving for a while now, just go to your local supermarket. anyhow, there's plenty of accurate info on this subject on the web. i watched this very interesting documentary on it a while back, however, i can't remember much besides what i wrote, but it doesn't mean the end of the world. good subject matter nonetheless.


----------



## Pheonix (May 28, 2010)

I always thought the Mayan calender ends on that date because they based their calender on Sun cycles and they successfully predicted when the current Sun cycle will come to an end. I've also heard that it marks a celestial alignment of the Earth, the Sun and the black hole at the center of the galaxy and that we will cross over the equator of the black hole. This is what intrigues me for I'm a space nerd and I plan on buying the best telescope I can in hopes to see the black hole. I also think NASA should pay close attention to the black hole on this date cause it could very well answer a lot of questions we have about black holes. I understand what Arrow is saying about Polarity Shifts and the most likely cause is an impact but there is a theory that when we cross the Equator of the black hole it will cause the magnetism to shift and magnetic North will become magnetic South and vice versa.

wait a minute that 4th earth thing doesn't make sense to me, if we're about to end the 4th earth than that means the earth is 20,500 years old (that is wrong) so what was before the first earth? it just doesn't make sense to me (plz explain this to me)


----------



## SineNomine (May 28, 2010)

I'm so glad this isn't too old of a thread for me to feel uncomfortable posting on lol (as was something else from feb).

I've actually done a lot of research into the whole 2012 ordeal. The people saying that the mayans never predicted the end of the world are correct, those thinking everything is gonna just blow up have been misinformed by media(movies, books, ect).

However some interesting things are being shown to most likely (if not definitely) happen during that year. Our sun is scheduled to shift it's poles and reach its most unstable point for quite a long time (greater than the 1989 swap where solar flares knocked out power in parts of quebec and I hear a little in NY). The last swap was shown to have some effect on the earth's magnetic poles, and we're seeing some proof of that still happening. Our north/south are slowly shifting, and have been picking up pace lately.

On another interesting estimation(point being that its not a sure thing), is that during 2012 the earth is supposed to hit the 7 billion population mark.

Also, anyone ever heard of the Hunab'ku? http://www.newalexandria.org/works/vortex/HunabKu.gif

It's a glyph found in mayan architecture and what little surviving literature from that time. It was said to be at the center of our galaxy and that life came from this great spiral. Well....what did we recently find at the center of our galaxy using highly advanced technology? An inactive super massive black hole.

Not saying this means anything, I'm skeptical yet open minded. I just find it all very interesting.

Also, the official end of this (the 13th) ba'ak'tun (set of 144,000 days) will be on December 21st, 2012 at 11:11 Universal time. Also known in the format of 13.0.0.0.0.

So who knows? Some major destructive event may happen, OR...more likely...we'll just be the first modern humans to EVER be alive during the galactic center(hunab'ku), sol, earth, (and supposedly the pleiades cluster) aligning. And maybe...just maybe...see some beautiful atmospheric auroras from the possible solar flares.


----------



## ApiCutter (May 28, 2010)

You know how you talk about galaxies aligning, why cant this be the start of a new "cosmic year". Think of it like a calendar its the end of the month, but it doesn't mean their wont be another one in 11 months.


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 9, 2012)

I think if we have anything to worry about it's from universal energies beyond our control. Venus in transition, the sun changing phases and apparently the earth, sun and black hole at the center of our universe are coming into alignment (whatever that means)


ApiCutter said:


> You know how you talk about galaxies aligning, why cant this be the start of a new "cosmic year". Think of it like a calendar its the end of the month, but it doesn't mean their wont be another one in 11 months.


that's pretty much what it mean but the sun cycles last a lot longer then a month. Because this hasn't happened yet in recorded history the scientist don't know what's going to happen, Or the government is forcing them to keep us in the dark. Either way there's no point in worrying about something you can't do nothing about.

I know this thread is 2 years old, but now's the year to place your bets on what's going to happen. My bet is the same as Oppenheimer, I think New Mexico is going to get blown off the face of the earth.

I almost forgot, another possibility that they talk about is planet X colliding into the earth. I'm hoping for it to hit the moon instead at least some of us will have a chance to survive that.


----------



## Dmac (Jun 9, 2012)

as said before it is just an end of a cycle "a time of great change". it also coincides the the solar maximum (most active time for solar flares) a massive solar flare can fuck up electronics , they act like a huge EMP wave (electro magnetic pulse, given off in nuclear bomb blasts) fries electronics. i personally hope we get hit with one, it would fry most things with circuit boards. computers, new cars power plants and water treatment plants. mad max time!


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 9, 2012)

dmac66 said:


> as said before it is just an end of a cycle "a time of great change". it also coincides the the solar maximum (most active time for solar flares) a massive solar flare can fuck up electronics , they act like a huge EMP wave (electro magnetic pulse, given off in nuclear bomb blasts) fries electronics. i personally hope we get hit with one, it would fry most things with circuit boards. computers, new cars power plants and water treatment plants. mad max time!


 
That won't happen cause all important computers are protected by a Faraday cage. They knew how to protect themselves from an EMP when an EMP was still theoretical.


----------



## Ekstasis (Jun 9, 2012)

I read a blurb somewhere that the Mayan calendar and our calendars are different, there was no leap year so the cycle was supposed to have ended a few months ago. Anyone know what I am referring to? I know nearly nothing of Mayan culture.


----------



## ped (Jun 10, 2012)

Doomsday rhetoric is easily the most lucrative market in all of human existance.
I wonder how many books this particular one has sold?


....Jesus is Coming, will you spit or swallow?


----------

